# 30 Sept 2017:  Possible Terrorist Incident in Edmonton



## Old Sweat (1 Oct 2017)

This story from the Edmonton Journal reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act reports on a series of incidents in Edmonton that are being investigated as possible domestic terrorism. Please note details are sketchy and that the next update is scheduled for 1500 local.

http://edmontonjournal.com/news/crime/heavy-police-presence-near-commonwealth-stadium-officers-checking-vehicles

'Acts of terrorism' in Edmonton: Officer stabbed, pedestrians run down

A manhunt was underway when a suspect was spotted driving a U-Haul and a police chase ensued

 Catherine GriwkowskyCATHERINE GRIWKOWSKY
 Jonny WakefieldJONNY WAKEFIELD
 Paige ParsonsPAIGE PARSONS 
More from Paige Parsons
Published on: October 1, 2017 | Last Updated: October 1, 2017 5:50 AM MDT

The stabbing of a police officer and a subsequent high-speed chase where several pedestrians were run down is being investigated as an act of terrorism, Edmonton Police Chief Rod Knecht said at a 3 a.m. news conference.

Knecht, standing side by side with representatives of the RCMP, said based on evidence at the scene, and the actions of the suspect “it was determined that these incidents are being investigated as acts of terrorism under section 83.2 of the criminal code.”

Knecht also confirmed that an ISIS flag was discovered in the vehicle the suspect was driving when he rammed, then stabbed the police officer. And that the flag is part of the investigation.

The attack began on the officer who was manning a routine Eskimos game-day blockade by himself southwest of Commonwealth Stadium at 107A avenue and 92 Street. The officer was outside his vehicle, which had its lights flashing to improve visibility.


At around 8:15 p.m., a male driving a white Chevrolet Malibu crashed into the barricades set up to keep pedestrians separated from vehicles.

The vehicle struck the officer “sending him flying through the air 15 feet before colliding with the officer’s cruiser.”

The suspect, believed to be 30 years old, then rammed the police cruiser at high speed before getting out of his vehicle and attacking the officer with a knife. The officer was stabbed multiple times before the suspect fled northbound on 92 Street on foot.


A U-Haul box truck was tipped over after a police chase west down Jasper Avenue on Saturday Sept. 30, 2017. 
The officer was transported to hospital and the chief said he is “not critical.”

Immediately after the incident, Knecht said information about the registered owner of the vehicle was broadcast to patrol officers across the city.

A manhunt was underway when before midnight the suspect was pulled over at a police check stop on Wayne Gretzky Drive and 112 Avenue driving a U-Haul truck. When the officer asked to see a driver’s licence, he recognized the name as being similar to that of the registered owner of the Malibu used in the earlier attack. The suspect fled the scene with at least a dozen police vehicles in pursuit.

Pedestrians targeted in downtown chase

A high speed chase ensued with the suspect racing west down Jasper Avenue into the downtown, where Knecht said the suspect “deliberately tried to hit pedestrians in crosswalks and alleys” at two areas along the route. Four pedestrians were struck and were subsequently transported to hospital. There is no information on their condition.

Shortly after the pedestrians were run down, the suspect’s vehicle overturned on 100 Avenue just south of Jasper “due to police interaction,” said Knecht.

The driver was arrested and is now in police custody.

Witnesses who saw the chase and pedestrians being struck described the scene as chaotic.

‘There were people flying’

Just before midnight Kim Anderson was waiting for her bus when she saw the U-Haul hit pedestrians near Jasper Avenue and 107 Street. 

“There were people flying and everything,” she said. “I’m shocked — I just see people flying.” 

At the Matrix Hotel on 100 Avenue and 106 Street, right across from where the truck overturned, Natalie Pon was at a wedding.

She said guests heard loud bangs like gunshots. Staff kept them away from the windows as the situation unfolded.

When she snapped a photo of the U-Haul there was a “huge hole” in the windshield of the truck. But she didn’t see a suspect.

“We caught wind this was happening outside, so we saw it after the fact.”

Pat Hannigan said he was across the street when he saw the truck flip over.

“They (police) were pulling him out of the windshield, then handcuffed him,” he said.

Brian McNeill was sitting on the back of a pickup truck when he saw the U-Haul going about 80 kilometres per hour, chased by 14 to 20 police vehicles.

“Holy crap, this is too fast,” he thought as he watched vehicles driving west on Jasper Avenue.

He says the truck hit two pedestrians and disappeared. Then he says he heard what he believed was a gunshot.

McNeill questioned why a high-speed chase was allowed to happen in the downtown. “That should have never happened,” he said.

Chief justifies high-speed chase

Knecht addressed those concerns at his news conference, saying the seriousness of the crime dictated why the chase continued.

The chief also said police had no forewarning of the attack and they believe the suspect acted alone. However Knecht also cautioned that “the investigation is in the early stages, and we are urging Edmontonians to be vigilant and aware of their surroundings.”

“Contact police if you see anything suspicious or hear anything suspicious,” he said.

Several hours after the officer was attacked, the white sedan with a damaged front sat between two police vehicles near a darkened grocery store adjacent to a Crown Liquor store. The trunk on the sedan was popped open and the scene was bordered by yellow police tape.

A police hat and what appeared to be a yellow police vest lay on the ground near the car. 

Police diverting traffic

A heavy police presence had blanketed Edmonton’s inner city after the initial incident as the manhunt ramped up.

Police were stopping vehicles and checking inside with flashlights throughout the area. 

Officers were also seen stopping traffic on the High Level Bridge as well as maintaining a presence on the
Walterdale Bridge.

One complication, although it appeared to transpire without incident, was the thousands of fans exiting Commonwealth Stadium after the Eskimos game very near the first crime scene. But traffic was diverted and remained orderly.

Knecht will provide a further update at 3 p.m.

_- mod edit to add date to thread title -_


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

It walks, talks, and quacks like a duck...  Indeed, we're fortunate the attack was so ineffective. It seems very clear he was going for the police officer right form the outset- I wouldn't be surprised if it was in an attempt to obtain the officer's firearm.

I would guess that this guy will fit the 'self-radicalized loser' profile, but time will tell. Police have said he was 'known to police', which doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2017)

Interesting to see that some are commenting that this type of attack has finally come to Canada.  How soon they forget.  It was three years ago that WO Vincent was run down in a parking lot in Quebec and Cpl Cirillo was killed at the National War Memorial, before the gunman was killed IN the halls of Parliament.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2017)

Latest (~0550 local) from Edmonton police - also attached if link doesn't work for you ...


> *Male suspect arrested in connection with vicious knife attack on EPS officer and subsequent vehicle-pedestrian collisions*
> Incidents being investigated as 'Acts of Terrorism"
> For Immediate Release:01-Oct-2017 @ 5:13 AM
> MRU #:17R124
> ...


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Interesting to see that some are commenting that this type of attack has finally come to Canada.  How soon they forget.  It was three years ago that WO Vincent was run down in a parking lot in Quebec and Cpl Cirillo was killed at the National War Memorial, before the gunman was killed IN the halls of Parliament.



I suspect they're referring more to the 'cube van down a busy street' part of it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Oct 2017)

I wish a full and speedy recovery to all the victims.


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

PM has released a statement. Nothing equivocal here.



Ottawa, Ontario
October 1, 2017
The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today issued the following statement after a terrorist attack in Edmonton:

“The Government of Canada and Canadians stand with the people of Edmonton after the terrorist attack on Saturday that sent an Edmonton Police Service officer to hospital and injured a number of innocent people who were out to cheer on their football team and to enjoy an evening in their city. I am deeply concerned and outraged by this tragedy.

"Our thoughts are with those injured, their family and friends, and all those affected by this senseless act of violence. I am also grateful for the first responders who were there on the scene, and the enforcement authorities who have been working through the night to make sure that everybody in Edmonton and Alberta is safe and secure. Police officers put themselves at great personal risk every single day on our behalf, and this attack is a stark reminder of the sacrifices they make for the public good.

“While the investigation continues, early reports indicate that this is another example of the hate that we must remain ever vigilant against. The RCMP and the Edmonton Police Service, through the Integrated National Enforcement Team, are working closely together to bring those involved to justice.

“We cannot – and will not – let violent extremism take root in our communities. We know that Canada’s strength comes from our diversity, and we will not be cowed by those who seek to divide us or promote fear. Edmonton is a strong and resilient city, and I am confident that its citizens will support one another to overcome this tragic event.”


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Oct 2017)

Wow, he used the "T" word.  Bet that burned.


----------



## dimsum (1 Oct 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Wow, he used the "T" word.  Bet that burned.



Well, the EPS called it that first.  Politically/optics-wise it'd be worse to publicly disagree at this point in time.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2017)

I hope the Constable recovers from his injuries quickly. Kudos to the police for a quick arrest.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2017)

There may be even more to this story than just this string of events.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/school-shooting-threat-edmonton-balwin-1.4314813
> 'We're looking for weapons, we're looking for intent. And this student showed both,' says threat specialist
> By Travis McEwan, CBC News Posted: Sep 29, 2017 7:19 PM MT Last Updated: Sep 29, 2017 7:23 PM MT
> 
> ...



More on LINK.

Could they be linked?  Is it a prank "SWATTING" or related to the events of the stabbing of the police officer and running down of pedestrians?  It is yet to be determined.  Could all be just a coincidence.


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

Video of the ramming and the assault on the officer is out. Looks like after he struck him with the car he ran up and assaulted him while on the ground. The officer fought back hard, and the ground fight lasted about 32 seconds before bystanders intervened and he suspect ran off. Looks Like a possible gun grab attempt. The officer is lucky to be alive. 

http://www.ckom.com/2017/10/01/edmonton-police-say-they-are-investigating-officer-attack-chase-as-terrorism/


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2017)

I was reading an article earlier that said it was a military appreciation night - CDS was there and everything.  Makes you wonder what the actual target was...

Link to article here, usual copyright laws apply...http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/trudeau-calls-chaos-in-edmonton-a-terrorist-attack/ar-AAsH8bS?li=AAadgLE&ocid=ientp

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2017)

And, for the record ...


> *NCCM condemns brazen attacks in Edmonton*
> 
> (Ottawa - October 1, 2017) The National Council of Canadian Muslims (NCCM), a prominent civil liberties & advocacy organization, categorically condemns the brazen and senseless attacks in Edmonton on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2017)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> 'Was he under surveillance?': Questions surround Edmonton 'acts of terrorism,' security expert says
> Investigators will try to determine if suspect had associates who aided him or could pose a continuing danger
> CBC News Posted: Oct 01, 2017 8:31 AM MT Last Updated: Oct 01, 2017 9:35 AM MT
> 
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

EPS chief Rod Knecht now speaking. Officer is in good condition and out of hospital, recovering from knife wounds to the head and neck plus serious abrasions from being hit. He was protecting his gun with one hand and defending himself from the knife with the other.

U Haul truck a couple hours later arrived at a checkpoint set up to watch for the suspect. Name was recognized, and the truck fled. Edmonton Police authorized a pursuit based on public risk. Truck attempted to run over civilians on Jasper Avenue. Four individuals struck, limited info on their condition- injuries from broken limbs to brain bleeds. One in critical last night is now stable, two released from hospital.

Vehicle continued down Jasper Ave, showed no signs of slowing up. A police vehicle was authorized to use a 'deliberate tactical manoeuvre', which caused the truck to flip. Officers then used a stun grenade and a taser on the driver, whereupon he was removed from the truck and arrested. Suspect was treated medically, and remains in custody being questioned by police. 

Edmonton Police and RCMP Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) working in concert on this. Alberta INSET is a multiagency organization led by RCMP, mandated to investigate national security matters.

Suspect is known to both Edmonton Police as well as RCMP. In 2015, a complaint was filed with Edmonton Police to the effect that the suspect was espousing extremist ideology. INSET was notified and investigated. He was interviewed by INSET. At the end of that investigation there was insufficient evidence to pursue charges and suspect was deemed at that time to not pose a threat to the security of Canada. Police are confident that the 2015 investigation was full and thorough, and that at that time they had nothing further to go on.

Suspect is a Somali national, currently a refugee claimant. Up until this event he had no negative interactions with police. Appears at this point that it was the actions of one individual. 

Multiple crime scenes, multiple searches being conducted across the city (I interpret this as searching premises)

Charges are pending, and thus far are leaning towards: Participating in a terrorist activity, attempted murder x5, dangerous operation of a motor vehicle, criminal flight causing bodily harm, possession of a weapon for a dangerous purpose.


----------



## Underway (1 Oct 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> EPS chief Rod Knecht now speaking. Officer is in good condition and out of hospital, recovering from knife wounds to the head and neck plus serious abrasions from being hit. He was protecting his gun with one hand and defending himself from the knife with the other.



If anyone else saw that video that officer is a WARRIOR.  Hit by a car, flew a meter or two into the air, landing on a barricade and then the pavement.  He looks down and out when the suspect runs over and starts stabbing him.  The officer then manages to get the suspect in a headlock and fight his way to his feet using only his one arm while protecting his gun with his other arm.  He then eventually chases off the suspect.  Damn.  That's one lucky and tough SOB.


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

Underway said:
			
		

> If anyone else saw that video that officer is a WARRIOR.  Hit by a car, flew a meter or two into the air, landing on a barricade and then the pavement.  He looks down and out when the suspect runs over and starts stabbing him.  The officer then manages to get the suspect in a headlock and fight his way to his feet using only his one arm while protecting his gun with his other arm.  He then eventually chases off the suspect.  Damn.  That's one lucky and tough SOB.



No kidding. Hopefully an MB or SC coming for him. Pure survivor mentality there.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2017)

Was he an RCMP ?


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Was he an RCMP ?



Nope, Edmonton Police Service- 11 years service.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Nope, Edmonton Police Service- 11 years service.



The Force is strong with that one.  :camo:


----------



## No Name (1 Oct 2017)

Is it 11 years? Media wa saying 2 weeks. Wishing a speedy recovery to the constable and the four victims.


----------



## brihard (2 Oct 2017)

No Name said:
			
		

> Is it 11 years? Media wa saying 2 weeks. Wishing a speedy recovery to the constable and the four victims.



The officer who was struck, Mike Chernyk, has 11 years in. The two week rookie was one of the two members who identified him hours later at the road block, called him in, and presumably initiated the pursuit.


----------



## AbdullahD (2 Oct 2017)

God bless, protect and speed the recovery both mental and physical to all the victims.

And if he could, possibly, doing something a little less pleasant to the criminal scum who did this id be most appreciative. Hellfire and brimstone works for me.

Abdullah


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2017)

A little more detail, via CBC.ca ...


> Terrorism-related charges are pending against a man accused of stabbing a police officer and deliberately plowing a cube van into pedestrians in Edmonton on Saturday night, the RCMP says.
> 
> The suspect was known to both RCMP and police, RCMP K Division Assistant Commissioner Marlin Degrand told a news conference at Edmonton RCMP headquarters on Sunday afternoon. The man is a Somali refugee.
> 
> ...


*More @ link*


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2017)

A little more ...

_*"Edmonton attack suspect had 'genocidal beliefs,' says former co-worker who reported him to police"*_ (CBC.ca)
_*"Edmonton attack suspect facing terrorism charges was investigated by RCMP in 2015"*_ (_Globe & Mail_) - _*"Canadian Police Confirm Somalian Terrorist Was Identified as Threat in 2015"*_ (RIA Novosti, RUS-state funded media)
_*"Edmonton Somali leaders condemn attack, say terrorism suspect was 'aloof' from community"*_ (_Edmonton Journal_)


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Oct 2017)

I was super relieved to read that the police officer and civilians weren't killed. 

I wasn't surprised to read the PM use the word terrorist. I think the liberal party say some stupid things but they're not politically dumb. 

Police are pretty big targets, especially when they're stationary and alone. I wonder if this will cause the RCMP to look at the guidelines and stuff for what they consider dangerous extremism and what they don't.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2017)

Terrorism charges laid


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2017)

First court appearance done - back in court next month ...


> Abdulahi Hasan Sharif, the man accused of stabbing an Edmonton police constable on the weekend and running down four pedestrians on Jasper Avenue, made a brief first appearance Tuesday in an Edmonton courtroom.
> 
> Provincial court Judge Laura Stevens put the case over for six weeks to allow time for Sharif to get a lawyer and for the Crown to disclose whatever evidence it has.
> 
> ...


*A bit more @ link*


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2017)

Zat so?


> Authorities in the United States say a Somali refugee accused of attacking a police officer and running down four pedestrians in Edmonton was ordered removed from the country in 2011 by an immigration judge.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Oct 2017)

I wonder how many others have slipped through with "no information that would have raised any red flags" in the last several years. Didn't the Trudeau government rely on UN security screening for the 35,000?


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Oct 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many others have slipped through with "no information that would have raised any red flags" in the last several years. Didn't the Trudeau government rely on UN security screening for the 35,000?



Enough money can make plenty of fake credentials, practice a fake background story, etc... While I don't wanna sound too cynical, it is more then possible here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Oct 2017)

Did Public Safety Minister Ralph Goodale ever get around to fixing his "bombing" comment on Twitter about this attack?


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Did Public Safety Minister Ralph Goodale ever get around to fixing his "bombing" comment on Twitter about this attack?


I defer to Francophones around these parts, but the word used in the French version of the PM's statement was "attentat", which GoogTrans says is "bombing."  I'm *guessing* that in context, it can mean also mean "attack" - albeit not as directly as a term like "attaque".  And if social media's default translator is Google, you get "bombing".


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Oct 2017)

That could be it. Maybe there is a discrepancy in translators? Google translate is showing the attack for l'attentat.  Attentat shows up the attempt.  My bad.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> My bad.


Not at all -- it's not like you're the only one who saw that one.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2019)

The latest ...


> A man convicted of attacking an Edmonton police officer and then running down four pedestrians with a U-Haul van has been sentenced to a total of 28 years in prison.
> 
> Abdulahi Hasan Sharif, 32, was handed 18 years for striking Const. Mike Chernyk with a car before stabbing him multiple times outside a football game in September 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (16 Dec 2019)

28 years is a pretty heavy sentence, particularly given nobody died. Not bad.


----------



## CBH99 (1 Sep 2020)

Hi folks,

_Moderators please forgive me -- I tried to search for the relevant thread for a while the other night, and couldn't find it.  Feel free to merge._


For those of you who may not have been aware, in regards to the attack on police & pedestrians that occurred in 2017 in Edmonton - the crown did NOT bring any terror related charges against the accused.  This baffled many of us, as the accused was found with an ISIS flag & ISIS memorabilia inside the vehicle he used to commit the attacks. 

(I can personally verify this, as I was on scene, and arrived only about 20 to 30 seconds after the vehicle was taken down.)


I just wanted to post a video that was recently shown to me (Only posted 10 months ago), which I was surprised I hadn't seen previously.  It is from the police helicopter that was essentially acting as a C2 node during the beginning of 'the event'.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVXOx0bH1Fc


 :cheers:


----------



## Kilted (1 Sep 2020)

He didn't get paid out 10 million dollars, so I guess that that is something.


----------



## CBH99 (2 Sep 2020)

We were all incredibly happy with his sentence, that's for sure.  We were all just surprised that the Crown didn't bring any terror related charges, given the memorabilia and statements he made.

Regardless, he's locked up for a long time.   :nod:



I posted the video mostly because:

a) I hadn't seen it yet, as it was only posted about 10 months ago despite the incident having occurred almost 3 years ago, and 

b) I know there is another member of the Alberta law-enforcement community who comes here, who perhaps hadn't seen it


----------



## brihard (2 Sep 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> We were all incredibly happy with his sentence, that's for sure.  We were all just surprised that the Crown didn't bring any terror related charges, given the memorabilia and statements he made.
> 
> Regardless, he's locked up for a long time.   :nod:
> 
> ...



Damn dude, I didn’t realize you were on the ground. Phenomenal work by everyone involved.

My guess with the lack of Terrorism charges is that it simply wouldn’t add anything to the prosecution. They had a slam dunk case on multiple attempt murder. Adding Terrorism charges wouldn’t have changed his jeopardy at all. Further, as soon as they went to prosecute that they would have to prove the ideological element, which would likely have required disclosure of some sensitive intelligence and National security info, and probably entail the need to run a separate S.38 hearing under the Canada Evidence Act in federal court. It would slow things down, potentially come promise other investigative efforts, and wouldn’t net him more years. While I’m speculating about this, I feel pretty confident that crown would have made the decision about what charges to move with, and that the excellent case on the straight criminal case rendered it redundant.

We haven’t heard of the injured officer in quite some time. How’s he doing?


----------

